# A total newbie question



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm working on my first layout ever. I have the table ready and plan set and am now getting the track together to start. I want to use Atlas C-100 and will be setting it up for DCC so I will have lots of questions on doing this. The first one is about the turnouts.The layout will have 4 #6 and 4 #4 switches. As I have been reading and learning about DCC as I go I'm a little bit confused on these so am I correct in that the switches need to have the plastic frogs to prevent shorts.
Yes it is a total newbie question I know but am trying to do it right the first time without to much trouble.
Thanks.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

not quite correct. frogs can be whatever as long as they are insulated. electrically atlas customline does have the best solution - metal frogs that are not connected to other rails , (can be powered if one really wants to). personally i'm really not a fan of Atlas products. while perfect electrically, they a rereally poorly built as far as mecanics. some will disagree of course. just my 0.05 worth of

here is quite a big read for you about turnouts and DCC. yes it is long, but it will be quite good investment of your time: http://www.wiringfordcc.com/switches.htm


----------

